# Shark fin installed



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Just installed not totally happy with the front not being totally stuck flush but it is what it is


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

my bad had trouble uploading from my phone


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The bottom is actually perfectly matched to the curve of the roof, but the problem is that it's got to be PERFECTLY in the right spot, any slight move can make it fit weird. Which is why they say to test fit before removing the adhesive strip backing. I honestly can't tell, I think it looks great! Sharp looking add to your Cruze!!!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it looks great also. Guess you really need to see it up close for any fit problems.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm happy with it just one of those things that prolly only I will notice.. But anyone looking to get one be prepared to wait a little more that a month to receive it that I was a little bummed about


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looking good! I thought the same thing when I installed mine. If you really wanted to: you could take it back up and put double sided tape up front also. I think that is all that is missing. But why bother! 




Xlr8machineshop said:


> Just installed not totally happy with the front not being totally stuck flush but it is what it is


----------



## Darkside (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks great, I just ordered one a couple of days ago. Anyone noticing any loss in reception?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have had no complaints with my reception XM and regular AM/FM seem fine to me. 



Darkside said:


> Looks great, I just ordered one a couple of days ago. Anyone noticing any loss in reception?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

i had some of the same problem and I took a hair dryer to it along with applying pressure and it seemed to fix the problem. the tape seems to seal to the roof after that. I think the 3m tape like hot temps.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks that's my plan just hope it dosent rain or anything tmrw cause then it will never stick


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

Where did you get the fin? I saw a buick verano the other day and the fin on that one looked pretty cool may have to order one of them once they become available.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Insane speed motorsports/ visual garage took a long time cause they had a winter break like the day after I Orderd it but it shouldn't take that long now.. Mine was a little over a month from order date to arrival


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I like my stubby antenna still


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I think that's the only cheep looking part on the car


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> I think that's the only cheep looking part on the car


My wife has the same type of antenna on her Acura RDX. I don't think it looks cheap. Maybe not as streamline, but not cheap.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

To each there own I just though it was cheep looking most of the new Chevys have the fin along with most other new cars. Smaller is better in this case for me


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mine has been thru rain/car wash still solid and sticking Even with the front not mounting flush. Don't worry about it. 



Xlr8machineshop said:


> Thanks that's my plan just hope it dosent rain or anything tmrw cause then it will never stick


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I could easily spot my car in a lot; looking for the "stubby" antenna. Before anyone says anything, I have found my car without it. There are lots of Grey cars like mine in my area. 



limited360 said:


> I like my stubby antenna still


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

My 'stubby' antenna

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2063-stubby-antenna.html


----------

